# HUGE bruise on neck after vet visit



## swtkq

Hi I need some advise

Today I took my 2 pound 5 year old chi to the Vet. They did blood work on her and check her teeth. To get the the blood work done they took her to the back rooms. The vet and my chi came back and the vet told me they were all done and she was able to check her teeth.

I was surprise that the vet was able to check her teeth because she squirms a lot because I'm the only one that is able to check them because I know how to hold her already.

It's now 7pm I'm at the house and I pick her up and I found a HUGE bruise on her neck. I will post pics but It's more visible in person. The first thing that come to my head was I'm going to the vet tomorrow and tell them something. 

Help I don't know what to do?


----------



## ExoticChis

OMG that is how Honeys neck went when she got attacked, she had internal bleeding. I would call your vet now and talk to them. that does not look right


----------



## ExoticChis

also that is more then bruising, its clearly swollen.


----------



## sugarbaby

my girl Sugar had bruising on her neck after a blood test but they did miss her vein a few times as she was so unwell , but never seen swelling before


----------



## Reese and Miley

I remember someone else posting pics of a similar reaction after blood work, I think it was Michelle/Yoshismom. Try a search of the forum and see if you can bring up the thread. I think they just had her keep an eye on it but dont remember the specifics, there may have been something she or the vets were able to do to help it heal. 
I would not hesitate to call the vet about it right now. Even if its after hours many vet clinics have an answering service or give a number to contact a vet directly. They may or may not advise you to bring her in, but I would want that seen to be sure. That looks very scary and I would be quite upset if it were my dog. There may be a 24 vet near you or an ER vet, but Id be calling your vet first as they caused the issue and should be the ones to see her. Keep us updated!


----------



## Reese and Miley

Heres the thread showing pics of Yoshis neck...
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/55645-please-keep-yoshi-your-prayers.html


add- to me the bruising on your little girls neck looks much more swollen, but its hard to tell from pictures. I would certainly call about it and see if they advise you to bring her in or just keep an eye on it. 
Does it seem to be hurting her?


----------



## Terri

Oh poor baby!
I wouldnt be happy about that either and want to talk to the vet.
It does look rather swollen from the pics.


----------



## woodard2009

When my vet drew blood to test Midgie for allergies, she had a huge bruise too. I just watched it & it went away.


----------



## amyalina25

aww the poor little baby 
If that was one of my chi`s i wud be straight back up the vets and ask them what it is and how it got there (
Looks very sore and tender.... Lots of love for the little chi xxx


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

That looks just like Lola's neck did when she had bloodwork done. I can't remember if she had swelling though. I'd need to go check her paperwork.
If they withdraw the blood to quickly it can cause bruising. 
I would call your vet just so they are aware of her bruising. I wonder if when they checked her teeth they held her around the neck and that caused the swelling?


----------



## Brodysmom

I hate to say it, but that looks pretty normal after a neck blood draw. Brody's neck was the same way and he had a dark purple bruise that extended clear down to his chest. I was mortified!! But if they move at all, or they are unsuccessful with the first stick, or they don't hold pressure long enough - there will be a bruise and/or swelling. I'd say to just watch it for today. If the swelling would get any worse, then take her back in. But I'd expect the bruise to darken and to even extend further than it is as it heals. So sorry!


----------



## foggy

It looks normal to me as well. This has happened to Roo a couple of times. The first time it happened I flipped out and called my vet. I was so upset thinking one of the vet techs had been rough with her or something. They assured me it was normal but it took me a bit to calm down and accept that it was nothing of that nature. It did get worse before it got better, as Tracy mentioned. It extended down her neck. I took pics. I'll post them later (I'm at work now) so you can see the extent of it. It healed just fine, but it did take a bit.


----------



## HollieC

It might just be from the blood test. This happens often in humans too, I've never bruised from blood tests on the inside of my elbow, but I was shocked to see my friend had a massive black and blue patch just from a little blood test. I didn't realise how differently some people can react to it. I think it might be the same in dogs. If thats not the case do you think they manhandled her while trying to restrain her? 

Hope she gets better soon xxx


----------



## Yoshismom

Yes it scared the heck out of me, not because of the bruise but more so how huge the bruise was and how fast it was spreading, you could literally see the blood under the skin spreading. It wasnt swollen like hers is though? I am not sure if that it is that swollen or just looks that swollen from the picture? They just told me that it was from the blood work and to watch it. It stayed for about 2 weeks but finally went away. I would give the vet a call just for peace of mind and make sure you tell them that is is very swollen.


----------



## svdreamer

I'm a nurse. The bruise is from either going through the vein or not enough or long enough pressure put on the entry site. That causes the blood to leask into the tissues. It should be gone in two weeks. Your dog may have moved as they were drawing it. It will be tender at first as the blood will cause the place to get swollen, but it will get better.


----------



## cprcheetah

Looks like a blood draw 'hematoma' although it is rather large. My husband actually just got one as they went through his vein the first time they tried to get his blood a few weeks ago. It is almost gone now. Chihuahua veins are VERY VERY tiny so it's extremely hard to get blood out of them. I would call your vet just to make sure it's okay as that is rather large/swollen.


----------



## flippedstars

Aw poor wee baby. My small girl had the same sort of swollen bruising after a blood draw. It was awful and really freaked me out too! Since your pup is small I would consider having them check it anyway, but it really does look pretty normal for post-blood draw  I had to put a loose self adhesive bandage around my girls neck to keep her from scratching at it and making the swelling worse.


----------



## kimr

They either perforated the vein with the needle (in one side and out the other) or they got the bevel (opening) up against the side of the vein and collapsed it. Blood then leaked out right under the skin causing the bruising. Pressure must be held against the wound longer with some than others to prevent bruising / hematoma. 

It's not uncommon and not necessarily their fault - it happens all the time with cooperative 'patients'. There can be swelling, but the swelling should go down fairly quickly, within hours.


----------



## swtkq

Thank you


----------



## swtkq

I would like to thank everyone that reply to my post. I did call my vet and she told me it was because the blood test.


----------



## flippedstars

how is he doing now?


----------



## swtkq

flippedstars said:


> how is he doing now?


She is doing better and the bruise is going away very fast. Thanks for asking


----------



## leiahrandy

awwww that looks bad.

poor chi chi!


----------



## Cambrea

Pepper had the same type of bruise last week after getting blood done at the vet. I freaked out and thought she was bleeding internally or that I hurt her in some way on accident.


----------

